# 3.8L head gaskets?



## tux (Nov 22, 2000)

the 3.8L have been bad for head gaskets?
did ford redo the 3.8L around 1998 and get rid of the head gasket problem?
and is the 3.8L a different motor(has it been redone after 1998?)
the reason i am asking is i know the 3.8's are bad for head gaskets, but are the 1998 and up fixed.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

No engine design changes that I know of.The recall and problems were all related to a bad head gasket design,which has been fixed with an updated gasket.If your looking at one,stay away from it.The coolant leakage from the head gasket gets into the oil,and wipes out the bearings.It doesn't really show up until later on down the road.So even if the recall or repair has been done,the motor may not last to long.We have had several here in the shop with that problem.


----------



## tux (Nov 22, 2000)

*3.8L head gaskets.*

wyldman;
thanks for the update.
this is what i thought,but i did not know about the leakage and bearing problem after the fix.
even ford's $1800.00 is a rip off.
last summer a friend's son-inlaw's 95/96 mustang went.this was before ford extended the warranty to mustangs. he lived in Barrie Ontario and ford wanted $2300.00 to do the gaskets.
my buddy went down to Barrie with a float got the car up here and did the gaskets in the back yard.
total cost=$84.00.
the heads were good,this was the first time it overheated and he knew about the gaskets.

P.S. he then sold the car up here for $2,000.00 more than he could get in Barrie.


----------

